# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Φωτογραφικά >  G9 canon ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ για βλαβη σε dc/dc board

## roumani

Γεια σας και ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για την οποια βοηθεια μου δωσετε....


Ξαφνικα η g9 μου δεν ανοιγε καθολου. Μετα απο ψαξιμο βρηκα οτι  ειναι γνωστο προβλημα της μηχανης οπου μετα απο καποιο διαστημα (εκτος  εγγυησης) ξεβιδωνουν καποιες βιδες εσωτερικα και πιθανον προκαλουν  βραχυκυκλωμα σε καποια board της μηχανης.  Ανοιξα τη μηχανη και βρηκα τη  βιδα που ηταν πανω στη dc/dc board και βρηκα οτι τουλαχιστον η  ασφαλεια(R-surface mounted) που ελεγαν και οι ομοιοπαθεις στο internet  ειναι ανοικτη.

Επειδη δεν θελω να καταστρεψω την  πλακετα (δεν εχω ασχοληθει με τετοιες κολλησεις ουτε εχω τα σωστα  εργαλεια) θα ηθελα, αν μπορουσε, να μου πει καποιος που θα μπορουσα να  κανω αυτη την επισκευη, περιοχη Θεσσαλονικης παντα ή καποια αλλη ιδεα.

Σημειωνω οτι βρηκα στο ebay την πλακετα με περιπου 50€ ,αν δουλευει. Αυτο για να συγκρινουμε με το κοστος επισκευης της εδω.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## Popeye

Σε Canon G7 είχα αντίστοιχο πρόβλημα, δεν άναβε καθόλου. Η πλακέτα έχει ένα μικροσκοπικό διακοπτάκι που ειναι για το πορτάκι της μπαταρίας, κάτω χαμηλά, το οποίο έσπασε. Το καλό ήταν πως δεν λειτουργεί "συμβατικά" και δεν χρειάστηκε να βραχυκυκλώσω τις επαφές, απλά το έβγαλα τελείως και η μηχανή ξαναδούλεψε! Κάπως έτσι είναι και πλακέτα της G9 αν θυμάμαι καλά.

----------

